# Gwyneth Paltrow Says She's Done



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Did anybody read this that Gwyneth Paltrow has stated she is moving to Europe and won't be acting anymore. You can catch her in a role as herself in the upcoming Austin Powers movie, but she doesn't want to act anymore because of what she says is unfair treatment of women in Hollywood. It took THIS long for her to say that?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

She had to wait until she was set for life. Once you are set for life it is easy to attack the system that made you that way.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Good point. It's not like many people are crying about it. Just more room for other hot actresses to come in and take over.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I do think she is very talented, but DBSOgre has it right. How many better talented and better looking women are there to take her place.

Maybe someone like a Jack Nicholson or Sean Connery or an Al Pacino or others with 30+ years in the industry have such a persona that they cant be replaced. But I think just about any actor out there can be replaced on 5 minutes notice.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah, yeah,,,and alec baldwin promised to leave the united states if bush became president, but you see where THAT went...however, we still might get lucky and she'll take her oscar(boy-did she luck out that night)and go to europe and make artsy fartsy buigarioan films that with any luck we'll never have to see(i can honestly say the closest i have ever come to seeing her in a film was the end of seven where her head was apparently in a box)....


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Just as long as Susan Sarandon doesn't go anywhere, I'm okay. I don't have the hots for her, but I think that she is one of the FINEST Hollywood actresses today. Stepmom was one of the best movies I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *Just as long as Susan Sarandon doesn't go anywhere, I'm okay. I don't have the hots for her, but I think that she is one of the FINEST Hollywood actresses today. Stepmom was one of the best movies I've seen in a LONG time. *


Ogre,

You must see Ms. Sarandon in "The Hunger". You will see that she has 2 "assets" as good as her acting :blush:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i was going to say-nothing wrong with having the hots for susan saradan(even today-she's a defenite past 50 hottie!!!)


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

The whole idea of "talent" in acting is highly over rated. With some notable exceptions, most of these hacks could easily be replaced by an unknown of similar abilities. The rub is that once one these losers gets some name recognition, they're forever in the film industry only because of the name recognition. Look at some of the "famous actors" who slept through their entire performances in movies in the last year.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

That's a good point, but I do think that the actresses I see are genuinely good actresses. Susan Sarandon, Julia Roberts, Meryl Streep, and a few others amaze me. Sophie's Choice with Streep was one of the finest movies I have seen EVER. To all you DBS talk admins and members, WATCH this if you haven't already.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

give me diane lane any day of the week...(i mean REALLY-give me..oh nevermind...)


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol::rolling::thats::lol::rolling::thats::lol:
Good one. LOL


----------

